# Batteries Plus Rocks! (for E Collars)



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Went to drop off my 2 ecollars for new batteries.

Did it while I waited, took about 15 minutes, did my dogtra and tirtronics, for $15.00 per battery....

Said they can make any battery, could take a week if they don't have the cells in stock though.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok, I did get a laugh out of it. When I read the title, I said to myself; Self, why would he need an e-collar AND rocks. I mean, I still use a throw chain, maybe he just likes rocks. ha ha. 

DFrost


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

David Frost said:


> Ok, I did get a laugh out of it. When I read the title, I said to myself; Self, why would he need an e-collar AND rocks. I mean, I still use a throw chain, maybe he just likes rocks. ha ha.
> 
> DFrost


:roll:


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

thats good to know. i am looking at ecollars to buy right now and the replacement batteries are not cheap. does this mess with your warranty at all?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

chris haynie said:


> thats good to know. i am looking at ecollars to buy right now and the replacement batteries are not cheap. does this mess with your warranty at all?


I imagine it would. Knowing how manufactures' work. no warranties here, older stuff.


----------



## Michele Moore (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for the tip! I never thought about that place, I have an older dogtra I need new batteries for.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Ok, I did get a laugh out of it. When I read the title, I said to myself; Self, why would he need an e-collar AND rocks. I mean, I still use a throw chain, maybe he just likes rocks. ha ha. ;;;;DFrost
> 
> DFrost


Throw chain!!!!! If you remember throw chains I doubt you could still.............


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Throw chain!!!!! If you remember throw chains I doubt you could still.............


Not only do I remember, I still use. Yes, I still............


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Not only do I remember, I still use. Yes, I still............


WOW


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I see one of the catalogs still sell throw chains. 
Haven't used one in yrs. Doesn't mean I won't.....I just throw anything handy. :grin: :wink:


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

pardon my newbery but WTF is a throw chain? 

i found an older dogtra on ebay and was thinking of buying it, did the batteries plus folks say they could rebuild any dogtra battery system? 

the listing seems legit, but it does say its like 10 years old. i dont want to get and be forced to pay out the nose for dogtra to retrofit the cells on the new battery.


----------



## Brian McConnell (Feb 6, 2010)

what store or place did you have them done in
Brian


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

chris haynie said:


> pardon my newbery but WTF is a throw chain?
> 
> .


It can be a distraction device, an interuption device, an attention getting device or y ou can use it to knock the hell out of a dog that won't ....... I don't know pick one. They have been in use for years. Long before electronics ever hit the scene. The professionally made chains look kind of like a choker, but they are a closed loop. I have a homemade one that is probably 40 years old, along with a 1970 Eisenhower dollar that I also used. Yeah, they are old. Like any tool of the trade, effective when used properly.

DFrost


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

he got them done at batteries plus : http://www.batteriesplus.com/ theres a couple nearby me which is why im interested to know more about which models they can do.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

David Frost said:


> It can be a distraction device, an interuption device, an attention getting device or y ou can use it to knock the hell out of a dog that won't ....... I don't know pick one. They have been in use for years. Long before electronics ever hit the scene. The professionally made chains look kind of like a choker, but they are a closed loop. I have a homemade one that is probably 40 years old, along with a 1970 Eisenhower dollar that I also used. Yeah, they are old. Like any tool of the trade, effective when used properly.
> 
> DFrost


cool. thanks that all makes good sense. right after i got the border collie x from rescue i had to use interuption devices to cure his counter stealing behaviors. i used old water bottles filled with pennies and set up booby traps. my trainer never mentioned "throw chain" but we used interuption and distraction devices to curb some of his less desriable behaviors right after i got him. interuption and distraction stuff worked great for counter, trash raiding, and the forbiden couch.


at first i was confused and as i was thinking "why would you throw a chain at the dog?" but throwing it as an interuption/distraction seems very reasonable.


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

chris haynie said:


> pardon my newbery but WTF is a throw chain?


HA! There's a huge "Revolutionary New Training" Co that teaches its clients to "speak dog" via a conditioned reinforcer (hollaring BAA!) at the dog before "using clear communication" (throwing a Throw Chain). What makes them different, you might ask?! They have sewn their throw chains up in a decorative little pouch with their logo on them! :roll:
The company heads are *really* smart with their marketing campaign.. they train veterinary staff's dogs for free so they vets will promote them. I used to have A LOT of fun "poking" at the "pet trainer" that would come in my old clinic to post up fliers. When asked how he would help me with my Bouvier who was territorially aggressive, he said I would have to work the dog out in my yard & he would tell me what to do from a window_ in my house_!! LMAO! =D> He was too scared to even come out in the yard with the dog, even if I muzzled him while he was on leash!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brian McConnell said:


> what store or place did you have them done in
> Brian


Batteries Plus, it rocks....=D> I used the comma...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brian McConnell said:


> what store or place did you have them done in
> Brian


ok. Batteries Plus, they rock....\\/ I used the comma now.



chris haynie said:


> he got them done at batteries plus :
> http://www.batteriesplus.com/ theres a couple nearby me which is why im interested to know more about which models they can do.


Chris they can make up packs for ANYTHING...And everything...

Bring it in they pop it open, charge $3.00 per cell, plus small fee to build, unless they have it in stock...

They built the one for my dogtra collar, in about 10 minutes, then pulled a cordless phone pack that was the same as my tritronics pack and soldered on a new connector and was out the door in 15-20. $29.00 for both...

Hey now.....Rocks are just as effective as throw chains...


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

chris haynie said:


> pardon my newbery but WTF is a throw chain?
> 
> i found an older dogtra on ebay and was thinking of buying it, did the batteries plus folks say they could rebuild any dogtra battery system?
> 
> the listing seems legit, but it does say its like 10 years old. i dont want to get and be forced to pay out the nose for dogtra to retrofit the cells on the new battery.


Dont skimp on a ecollar


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

rock don't make noise if the dog is to far away to actually hit the sound of the chain will still get there attention if they know what it is.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Carlos Machado said:


> rock don't make noise if the dog is to far away to actually hit the sound of the chain will still get there attention if they know what it is.


Was a joke ..


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

I know it's in the tittle I was just pointing out the reason for a chain it can be very effective even the noise can be enough to make them pay attention. I was looking for someone to repair my old cordless drill battery's because you can never have to many but it costs more than new one's so I was happy to hear about the company you dealt with but they aren't in Canada so I'm still SOL.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Batteries plus rocks !! It is great and AWESOME !!

What a great idea ! I am going to go tomorrow to Batteries plus !! GREAT IDEA !!!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Word of the day everyone..."AWESOME"


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Went to drop off my 2 ecollars for new batteries.
> 
> Did it while I waited, took about 15 minutes, did my dogtra and tirtronics, for $15.00 per battery....
> 
> Said they can make any battery, could take a week if they don't have the cells in stock though.



Joby,

Are these both collars and not transmitters?
I took a Tri-tronics Flyway in and they'll do the collar battery for $15 but wanted $50 for the transmitter :-(


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Thats great Michelle, I am glad you feel empowered. THat is GREAT and AWESOME !!! Lets see some pics of your AWESOME dogs !!!! THat would be GREAT !!!! SO GLAD your on this AWESOME FORUM !!!!! I think you are AWESOME !!!!!!!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Joby,
> 
> Are these both collars and not transmitters?
> I took a Tri-tronics Flyway in and they'll do the collar battery for $15 but wanted $50 for the transmitter :-(


I got the collars done, HERE, they charge by the cell to build em. Not sure how many cells there are in the transmitter you have. How much does tritronics sell them for?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Throw chain!!!!! If you remember throw chains I doubt you could still.............


now, now, mike--i have one right up on the shelf, and i can still throw the booger!! but, like david, haven't warmed it up for a few years. tho i might this summer.....


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I got the collars done, HERE, they charge by the cell to build em. Not sure how many cells there are in the transmitter you have. How much does tritronics sell them for?



Joby

For the Pro Series the collar batteries are $25 and the Transmitters are $40. I'd stick with factory batteries. The transmitters are cheaper and the collars are only $10 more and no warrantee issues.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I tried to find the purchase order for our Tri Tronic battery replacement but couldn't. I don't rememeber it being too much. I don't use them very often now anyway since I purchased a couple of more modern Dogtras'..
DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

50 bucks to do the collar and transmitter at the Batteries Plus here! 
6 batteries in the collar and three in the transmitter.


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

Small hijack, but how often are you all going through batteries? I seem to be going through one per year.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mine sat for 6 yrs. I'm warming it up because fence fighting with the neighbors Bearded Collies has gone beyond a simple bark collar.
Always said I would if I need to. :grin::wink:


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Dogtra charges $45–$65 for replace the batteries in an Ecollar. The differences in cost has to do with the model of the collar. It takes them about four working days to turn the unit around. 

While they have the collar they test it to make sure that everything is working properly. if anything else needs replacing, a rheostat, a switch, an "O" ring, etc. they'll let you know. They give you a six month warranty on the new battery. 

The hard part of replacing batteries in these units is not the battery replacement; it's making sure that the "O" ring that provides the waterproofing is replaced properly and is properly lubricated. If a dog hair is laying across the "O" ring as the cover is closed up or if the "O" ring isn't lubricated and seated properly' it may leak when immersed. 

Batteries if charged properly should last 3-5 years. If you leave them on charge whenever they're not in use or don't charge them occasionally you may only get 1-2 years out of them.


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

Is that true for the Lithium models? I have a 3500 that I use on patrol and training days. It is on for 2-3 days at a time before a recharge. Should I turn it off when it is not being used? I get a little lazy and usually just take it off him at the end of the day and don't power it down. The battery I have in there now is about 10 months old and will now only hold a charge for about 24 hours. Dogtra says the Lithium batteries are not affected by "memory" or being left on the charger.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Batteries Plus won't work with the lithium batteries. Apparently the connections to the batteries are soldered on and they say the lithiums are to touchy with heat. 
There I would advise company replacement.


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

I am paying $25 online for replacement factory batteries, I just want to know how to make them last longer. I guess if it is being used five days a week, a year isn't too bad. It just irks me that some people are getting several years out of theirs.


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Loring Cox said:


> Is that true for the Lithium models?


In general, yes. 



Loring Cox said:


> I have a 3500 that I use on patrol and training days. It is on for 2-3 days at a time before a recharge. Should I turn it off when it is not being used?


Yes, you should. The TX is using power all the time that it's on because it's keeping the LCD powered. The RX is using power all the time that it's on because it's looking for a signal. Turning it off takes only a few seconds so I'd suggest that you do so. 



Loring Cox said:


> I get a little lazy and usually just take it off him at the end of the day and don't power it down. The battery I have in there now is about 10 months old and will now only hold a charge for about 24 hours.


That's about three training days. That's pretty good. 



Loring Cox said:


> Dogtra says the Lithium batteries are not affected by "memory" or being left on the charger.


The first part is true but I think you're mistaken about the second part. Dogtra does not make _smart chargers _that go to a trickle charge after their units are fully charged. Their chargers are "constant output" units. Overcharging is one of the worst things that you can do to a battery of any kind. The 3500 tells you when it's fully charged because the LED goes from red to green. I'd suggest that you set a housel timer (the kind suggested to turn on and off the house lights when you're on vacation) if you can't be there to monitor the charging of your collar. 

To ensure the longest possible battery life, use your Ecollars frequently. Recharge them when needed and DO NOT overcharge them.


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Batteries Plus won't work with the lithium batteries. Apparently the connections to the batteries are soldered on and they say the lithiums are to touchy with heat.
> There I would advise company replacement.


The batteries from Dogtra come with new connectors. It's just a matter of unplugging the old batteries and plugging in the new ones. No soldering is required. BP is building batteries "from scratch" and they'd need to solder the connectors onto the newly created battery. 

Here's a photo of the guts of a Dogtra collar. I'm pretty sure this is a 3500NCP. (BTW I tore the foam pad on the battery).


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I suspect I'm going to do them myself next time. :wink:


----------

